# Yellow algae problem



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have some Yellow algae growing on my tank's sand and I try to change water more often also I got couple of Crouches ( Strawberry) but nothing working any suggestion?!

thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Aran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some Yellow algae growing on my tank's sand and I try to change water more often also I got couple of Crouches ( Strawberry) but nothing working any suggestion?!
> 
> thanks


I think you mean conchs! (not crouches  )
Looks like you have a lot of diatoms...
I'd try to figure out what the cause of the problem is.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes , I meant conchs., thank you for your help! I added one more pic.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Diatoms. 
Nothing to worry about. If your tank is still pretty new that's part of the cycling process. Do your water changes and don't over feed.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

my tank is about 9 months old, is it still consider new?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't say that's new, I will say it's nothing to worry too much about... I have had diatoms several times in the first year. 
check out this advice:


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you! after how long i should expect this to go away? since mine is there more than 2 moths now!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Every tank has starving algae, all it take is something to feed it and it will start showing up like an unwanted relative. The only way to remove both situation is to take their food source away. Find what they like to eat and remove it and your problem will be solve. Jokes aside do Waterchange weekly, run carbon, get a mixture of clean up crew,blash the algae often and lower your light schedule. You should see better results in a few weeks. 

-Tony


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> Every tank has starving algae, all it take is something to feed it and it will start showing up like an unwanted relative. The only way to remove both situation is to take their food source away. Find what they like to eat and remove it and your problem will be solve. Jokes aside do Waterchange weekly, run carbon, get a mixture of clean up crew,blash the algae often and lower your light schedule. You should see better results in a few weeks.
> 
> -Tony


Thank you, i like your sense of humor 
can you please tell more about what do you mean by run carbon and blash the algae?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Blast the algae means use a turcky baster and blow all the algae off your rocks and sand bed so it will get picked up by your skimmer. Carbon helps soak up any chemical in your tank which passively help you reduce your algae. 

-Tony


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> Blast the algae means use a turcky baster and blow all the algae off your rocks and sand bed so it will get picked up by your skimmer. Carbon helps soak up any chemical in your tank which passively help you reduce your algae.
> 
> -Tony


what would you suggest and how to use carbon?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I use Marineland carbon and I run it with Brs reactor. You can score and use reactor for cheap on this forum you just gotta hunt for it. But for the time being get a filter sock or a bag and leave it in your sump, it's a temporary fix until you can get a reactor. P. S rince your carbon well or else your water will turn black. 

-Tony


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> I use Marineland carbon and I run it with Brs reactor. You can score and use reactor for cheap on this forum you just gotta hunt for it. But for the time being get a filter sock or a bag and leave it in your sump, it's a temporary fix until you can get a reactor. P. S rince your carbon well or else your water will turn black.
> 
> -Tony


Thanks Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

No problem aran! Your in luck it's slow today at work if you ever wanna drop by mjc and check out my set up and I can show you in person how everything works just pm for my info. 

-Tony


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Diatoms in an established system usually means silica is entering the system through source water. Are u using rodi? Also diatoms will rerelease the silica if not removed. Vacuum the gravel a bit at a time to remove them then fill with rodi and use a good carbon. Should help your problem


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

yes , i am using rodi. how do i vacuum? what should i use so i don't suck the sand? thx


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use one of these to vacuum my substrate during waterchanges, available at any LFS.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

